# 2018 Cruze Stop-Start and Engine sounds - Solved



## james18cruze (Jul 17, 2019)

I’ve formed the weirdest issue in my 2018 Chevy Cruze LT. There is only 13,000 miles on it. However, when idling the car goes in start-stop mode and when resuming from that mode (taking my foot from the brake), there is a metallic scraping sound when the engine starts up. What is going on here? Anyone know? I’ve sent it to the dealer(it’s under warranty), but I’m just curious.


----------



## james18cruze (Jul 17, 2019)

Anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## james18cruze (Jul 17, 2019)

Update: I just spoke to dealer. It was the starter on the Cruze. It was in the process of failing. It is covered under the bumper-to-bumper warranty.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

